# Any one know a GOOD Bow shop?



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Bow Shop in Waterloo does mail order.

bow-shop.com


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Wolfs Den is just south west of Barrie.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Another vote for The Bow Shop 1.866.257.7271 : [email protected] The 2 hours will be worth the drive. 

Wolfs Den is local to you, so you may want to try them also.


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

Wolf's Den is not a good bow shop they just sell stuff at an inflated price.. I'll check out the place in Waterloo.

Thanks


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

+1

Depends on what you are looking for, if you need work done there are some that I know of, one in Minden ran by one of the local CO's that works on some bows and sell alittle of everything, another that is close to Pefferlaw Village archery that works on Bows and sells some equipment and afew bows also. If you want more info just post up here and I'll get you some phone numbers.

Matt


Tskip said:


> Wolf's Den is not a good bow shop they just sell stuff at an inflated price.. I'll check out the place in Waterloo.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey if you could get me the number for the place in Minden I'll be heading up there this weekend..
Thanks



MJewell said:


> +1
> 
> Depends on what you are looking for, if you need work done there are some that I know of, one in Minden ran by one of the local CO's that works on some bows and sell alittle of everything, another that is close to Pefferlaw Village archery that works on Bows and sells some equipment and afew bows also. If you want more info just post up here and I'll get you some phone numbers.
> 
> Matt


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

The trek would be a little on the long side to the bowshop! But they have always treated me extremely well! Great service, and lots of selection!!


----------



## LAVr (May 31, 2007)

Good evening Tship

Can you explain why is the Wolf"s Den is not a good bow shop. Is it only the price?

LAVr


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I have found the prices at Wolfs den to be better than average. For some items even cheaper than BP
Dave


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

I suggested Wolfs Den because it is close to Barrie. I have been there and they seem like good folks. 

I have been going to George at the Bow Shop for over 20 years and have shot for them. He by far provides the best service, selection and staff that cater to all archery disciplines. They are by far the best archery store in Ontario!!

Your choice - it depends what you want and how far you want to drive. I would not slam Wolfs Den. 

Mark


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

Gagnon Sports in Oshawa carries Hoyt, Elite, PSE, Mathews and used bows as well.


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

Well personally I've not been happy with the service and very unhappy with the quality of work they do.
My hunting equipment is important to me & I want everything in its best shape at all times,This is why I'm looking for a different bow shop..




LAVr said:


> Good evening Tship
> 
> Can you explain why is the Wolf"s Den is not a good bow shop. Is it only the price?
> 
> LAVr


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

Another recommendation for the Bow Shop. Great selection, always eager to help and always been very pleased with the service.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Tskip said:


> Well personally I've not been happy with the service and very unhappy with the quality of work they do.
> My hunting equipment is important to me & I want everything in its best shape at all times,This is why I'm looking for a different bow shop..


Maybe it time you start doing the work yourself. You should let Gary know at the Wolf's Den that there is a problem instead of bashing his shop on here.Not much to setting up a Turbohawk ,if that is the bow you are shooting.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

coulnt have said it better


Tskip said:


> Wolf's Den is not a good bow shop they just sell stuff at an inflated price.. I'll check out the place in Waterloo.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Barrie-Wolf's Den
Oshawa-Gagnons
Peterborough-Saugeen
Waterloo-Bow Shop
London-Archers Nook
Blackstock-Moosemeat

I am sure there are more but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Peterborough-Saugeen
Blackstock-Moosemeat, delt with Doug recently, great guy really knows his stuff!!!


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I did talk to Gary but he didn't seem to care since he is the only dealer around Barrie & the archery clubs range is on there property.. As far as doing the work myself I plan to from now on just want to make sure that what they screwed up will not cause farther issues & damage..


DODGE-3D said:


> Maybe it time you start doing the work yourself. You should let Gary know at the Wolf's Den that there is a problem instead of bashing his shop on here.Not much to setting up a Turbohawk ,if that is the bow you are shooting.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

What about Elwood Epps up on Hiway 11?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Not so much of a bow shop as some of the others mentioned earlier in the post.
More of a gun shop.


----------



## BowWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

there is no need for bashing archery shops on here Gary is very friendly and most of the time goes out of his way to help a archer/hunter out. Wolf's den maybe the only shop in barrie but have some respect to the owner of the shop.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I've only been there a few times but the Banting family has always been helpful and pleasant to me.


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks guys the shooter's choice bowshop in Waterloo was well worth the drive very nice helpful staff. But I glad it's a 2 hour drive other wise I would end up spending alot of money!! They have a very good selection of great hunting & shooting gear..


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Good to hear!!!


----------



## chrispol (Mar 26, 2008)

you should check out INGOLD ARCHERY in woodstock (519-539-8945) , for the best one on one service .


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

*Tent City*

Tent City has a great PRO shop run by Nas Marchese. He is a great guy and very knowledgable...been shooting and hunting for years. He carries all the best brands from APA, Bowtech, Elite and many more. Give him a call and discuss with him your needs. Toronto - Dufferin and Steeles - North side by the Tim Hortons


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Archers Nook in London. Great Shop, Friendly service. Great Prices, worth the drive to London.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

If you are into traditional equipment give Fred Walker a call at 905-410-1141.
Fred is the owner of Kawartha Traditional Archery Center located in Woodville.
Fred has a pro shop, 3D courses,and is a distributor for 3Rivers Archery.
His prices are really good.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Heard good things about Fred if you are into traditional. 
Word to the wise...don't tick him off...7th degree black belt in karate and a Reiki master. LOL! Seriously...


----------



## huntingcityboy (Jun 7, 2010)

I tend to find the bowshop and wolf's den have inflated prices. If you need something setup, then buy from them, if you just need to purchase equipment, buy online from lancaster archery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> Archers Nook in London. Great Shop, Friendly service. Great Prices, worth the drive to London.


I wish I could agree with the ratings on the Archer's Nook.
My experience was quite different.
I have never met a more obnoxious and disagreeable shop owner as this one.
When I bought my (somewhat pricey) item, I was told quite clearly by the clerk that I could return or exchange it. Then, of course, when I tried to exchange it after Christmas, the shop owner refused. Despite the fact that the clerk was there and admitted he had erred when he told me it could be returned/exchanged.
Only after a lot of heated discussion did the owner eventually exchange. 
I will never (and neither will my family and friends/colleagues) frequent this business again.
Too bad, as I'm sure the people who work under this fellow are very knowledgeable and helpful... though they didn't look very happy working for him, from what I saw.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow.....that's not the norm. Archer's Nook has always been a good place to shop when I'm passing through town.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to AT! 
First three post for this user on 3 separate threads bashing Archers Nook? Hmmmm......



hamgran said:


> I wish I could agree with the ratings on the Archer's Nook.
> My experience was quite different.
> I have never met a more obnoxious and disagreeable shop owner as this one.
> When I bought my (somewhat pricey) item, I was told quite clearly by the clerk that I could return or exchange it. Then, of course, when I tried to exchange it after Christmas, the shop owner refused. Despite the fact that the clerk was there and admitted he had erred when he told me it could be returned/exchanged.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Welcome to AT!
> First three post for this user on 3 separate threads bashing Archers Nook? Hmmmm......


Yep, trying to spread the word. It's the consumer's only recourse, unfortunately.
I do the same when I'm trying to spread the word about a truly outstanding business.


----------

